# Reversing camera



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi all just enjoyed a lovely weeekend in the Lake District. Everything fab with our Bolero. Only one strange problem when we arrived on site we had to manouver on to our pitch by reversing and got no reversing Camera?? 
We tried engaging reverse a few times but the Blaupunkt sat nav would not give a reversing image?
When we arrived home about 2 and a half hours drive The Camera worked fine?? Any thoughts?
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Check all your connections are ok.
Dave P


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Check that the camera itself is pushed home ie. give the grey housing a gentle push. It worked on our bessacarr. Good luck

Bob


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Nickynoo,

It could be a number of issues, but the most likely is a loose connection. The first thing to check (if it happens again) is to make sure, when you engage reverse, that the reverse light do actually come on, as these supply power to the reverse camera signal, that forces the Lucca to change the image.

If the Lucca is changing the image, but you only get a blue screen, then open the top glove box (directly above the normal glove box), secured with 4 screws and make sure all connections to the camera adaptor (in and out) are OK.

Finally, if none of that works, get a multimeter, and check that 12V power is being received to the orange cable in the same location, when reverse is selected.

Other than that, it could be an issue with the Smart Cradle or the harnessing between the camera and adaptor.

If you can provide more information (symptoms, display on the Lucca, age of the vehicle, etc.), I think we can point you in the right direction.

Ash


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for your swift reply (pardon the pun!) will check all you have said ! 
Thanks 
Nickynoo


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, sorry its a bit late but only just seen your post today but I had exactly the same problem with my Blaupunkt Sat Nav/Reversing camera recently. I spent much effort ( all wasted ) checking connection etc as my suspicions were raised after my Swift Sundance came back from the dealer after having a bike rack fitted.
However on reading the small print in the handbook I found out that the Sat Nav does'nt just have to be switched 'on' but has to be in the 'Navigation' page before engaging reverse gear. As soon as I selected the correct page on the Sat Nav everything works, guess I should have read the handbook first!!


----------



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

*reversing camera*

Hi I had this problem of the reversing camera not showing on the sat nav screen I found that the cure was to reset the lucca with he tip of a ballpoint pen at the base of the unit it then functioned ok hope this helps


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Just back from our first holiday in our new lowline 669 (changed our 07 overcab one) A Number of faults have emerged, 1. Rear camera failed after about one week now we just get a hazy blue and yellow screen.
2. Step stopped going away when the ignition is switched on. 3. Four of the six marker lights have stopped working. 4. Door lock has pinched and ripped out the door seal. 5. Two cupboard latches have broken ( screws overtightened cracking plastic) 6. Three outdoor locks not working ( when removed found locking plate 180degs out) There's more but fingers tired and its depressing when you start writing it down . Thankfully it's a Swift and they were very good with the problems on our last 669. 
PS good point the exhaust is much higher


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi GTS1,

I am sorry to hear about the problems you have had, if you want us to help to get them resolved please email me some details to [email protected]

Thanks,
Andy


----------

